# Do I realy Need



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

So for a few months of starter practice do i realy need a scope ,I'm talking pretty short distance to get the feel?


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

no, blind bale shooting is great for developing a feel for backtension.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1209604


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*True but not so much!!*



ShermanB said:


> no, blind bale shooting is great for developing a feel for backtension.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1209604[/QUOT
> You will better off with out one at first because you will be more focused on the feel of the shot more so then the the need to put a reference point exactly where you think it needs to be !
> Back tension practice with out a sight is exactly what you need to do. but since you never mentioned you were executing BT then its a horse apiece. Shooting with out a sight will how ever train you to shoot more subconsciously, as soon as you add the pin it opens the door for anxiety and t/p to the untrained archer.


----------



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

*thanks*

great ty for the input


----------

